# do you refrigerate maple syrup?



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

dh had made a pancake for ds at our house and was in the fridge looking for syrup. mil commented that no one she knows refrigerates syrup. i asked my mom, and sure enough she never did either.

not sure why i care, but where do you keep your syrup? if you don't eat it, then don't answer.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

Ours is in the fridge after we open it. You can also store it in the freezer. It won't freeze.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

I always put my pure maple syrup in the fridge after opening it...but back in the "olden days" when I used Mrs. Buttersworth, I didn't.


----------



## MaMaLi (May 4, 2004)

My MIL doesn't refrigerate her and it grows mold. She says it is no problem you just skim it off and boil it. I think that is gross so I refrigerate mine and have no mold issues.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

we do, but that's because i like it cold and thick. dh likes it to sit on the counter and get all drippy runny. I laughed my buns off the day he ate fermented syrup on pancakes.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I didn't know you were supposed to. I think I'll start, cause I don't want fermented or moldy syrup!


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

wow i dont think i have ever heard of putting the syrup in the ice box. but i was reading on a different thread about someone keeping the parmsean cheese in the ice box too.
i never had mold issues, ever when i use real maple syrup.
i also dont refriderate butter and i leave the eggs out.
maya


----------



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I never thought about this before LOL. I never have cuz I figure if Mother Nature doesn't, I don't need to either and we've always bought small containers that got consumed rather quickly. But I think I'll refrigerate it now after hearing these tales!


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

You don't need to refrigerate the fake stuff, but the real stuff lasts longer if refrigerated. Mother nature doesn't refrigerate lettuce, but it lasts much longer in the fridge.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

We only use pure maple syrup, which is refrigerated. I'm sure it would be fine in the pantry, but since we use it so rarely, it makes more sense to keep it in the fridge where it won't get yucky.


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

yeah, we use the real stuff too...maybe that's the difference.


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

The fake stuff def. doesn't need to be refrigerated. It's just corn syrup, basically. Real maple syrup lasts longer in the fridge. If you don't refridge it & it gets moldy, it's fine to scoop off the mold, heat the syrup & keep using it. But I'd rather not bother with that, so just keep it in the fridge.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

We refrigerate it once it has been opened. I love heating it up before putting it on pancakes though! Mmmmmmm


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

maya, where are you from? i'm fascinated that you say "icebox!"


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

minnesota. most of my life. maybe thats were its from. but my family has weird words for stuff. not just regionalism but really old words. sometimes in yiddish to even though we mostly arent jewish.
ice box ice box ice box. the houses around here have them too. old old iceboxes in the kitchens that never got removed.
maya


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

We use the real stuff. Waffles are nearly a religion for my dh, so we buy the syrup in relatively large containers--at least a half gallon at a time. When the weather is cool, I keep it in the garage. In the summer, we refrigerate it. I hate that it takes up so much space in the fridge, but at $20 or so, I hate more to have it moldy.


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I had some go moldy on me, so I now refrigerate it after opening.

Of course, it sat out for a *really* long time before going moldy. So, if my fridge is packed, the syrup is one of the things that comes out to live on the counter until the fridge becomes a little more empty. And if I forget it on the breakfast table one day, I don't worry about it.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I voted no- I buy it in bulk at the co-op and it is unrefrigarated there....


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I had ants this summer. All the sugar-y things got into the fridge.


----------



## GuavaLava (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaley*
not sure why i care, but where do you keep your syrup? if you don't eat it, then don't answer.

I bought faux syrup the other day before I had a chance to get the good stuff. The bottle said no refrigeration required. When I had a chance to buy real syrup I noticed the bottle said it needed to be refrigerated.
So, that's my answer. ha ha If it's the real stuff, which it normally is, I refrigerate.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

The first time I bought real maple syrup, I didn't know that it had to be refrigerated. It got mold in it. My mom used it anyway. LOL


----------



## magemom (Mar 5, 2002)

maya you are pretty far north. my northern relatives do as you do, my southern ones referigerate everything. it was a regional thing.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

the real stuff goes in the fridge


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

Apparently I _should_, since the last time I had the real stuff in the cupboard, it burst the bottle , blooey, and foamed up all over the place







:


----------



## xenabyte (Jul 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *love2all*
I voted no- I buy it in bulk at the co-op and it is unrefrigarated there....


That's because it's 'sterile' before opening. Once you open syrup, REAL Maple Syrup, you really should refrigerate, or wild critters, like yeasts, will come to live in it and start fermenting it...or mold spores...or....










Actually EVERY bottle of 'REAL' Maple Syrup, that I've even seen, has plainly written on it: 'Refrigerate after Opening'...


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

In the winter, I don't refrigerate it. In the summer, I do, if we even have it around. Mostly, in the warm months, we don't use syrup.

When we lived in south Florida, we refrigerated it all the time, but we rarely used it there, along with butter (I HATE hard butter....aargh) and other things that we don't store in the fridge up here.

I voted no, since when we have it, we rarely refrigerate it.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

We buy real maple syrup - organic, and at 21 dollars a bottle, it goes in the fridge. Actually everyone here always refridgerates it. I like it cold and thick. Also, we make a maple syrup drink by heating milk and adding the MS. It is really good, like a maple latte.


----------

